# Getting started with iOS 7: The best tools and tips explained on video



## TechSocial (Dec 20, 2011)

Apples latest mobile OS has been released alongside their new iPhone 5S and iPhone 5C, with some significant differences this time around. We took a trip through a lot of these new features and offered some tips for getting most out of the OS.

Watch the videos here.


----------



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

Adding this to the iOS 7 info....

7 enterprise security improvements in iOS 7



> In most ways, iOS is no more "secure by design" than most other operating systems, and yet, as a practical matter, security problems have been slight in the real world. Apple has gotten away with doing far less than they might have, in no small part because third party security vendors filled in the gaps.
> 
> The deficiencies in Apple's security management spawned the Mobile Device Management (MDM) and Mobile Application Management (MAM) industries. It is in these areas, which allow IT to manage and control the usage of mobile devices, where iOS 7's strongest improvements lie.
> 
> There are features with broader appeal, such as Touch ID, the first usable biometrics in a phone, and remote lock, which protects lost and stolen phones. And there are other important improvements that are even more obscure than MDM improvements.


----------

